# Tennessee Photo trips...



## jaa1180 (Dec 5, 2005)

I am thinking about going to Burgress falls sometime soon. Has anyone had any experience with Burgress Falls TN? Or another place in TN, perhaps some helpful tips on expectations of the trip?

thanks,


----------



## jaa1180 (Dec 7, 2005)

anyone recommend a good book about tennessee?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2005)

I might not be too much help...cause , first off, Im from Canada, but I just got back from a trip to Memphis.  There is a lot of history there, and a ton of old building to photograph, as well as some of the surrounding areas are pretty cool.  
 I found all my information online, by just searching, Historic Memphis, downtown Memphis, stuff like that.  There are some web sites available that will tell you about it, and all I did was print out the maps here at work. 
  Not sure where it is you are going, but maybe that will help ya a bit.


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 12, 2005)

A lot to see and do... we were down two years ago.  We were driving so got to see a lot of the country by taking "back roads"... try this place, we had a great time here..
http://www.museumofappalachia.com/


----------

